# Help me identify this fish!



## SMDave (Jan 5, 2008)

I caught these fish in Maine at least 4 years ago. We caught lots of Pollock and these guys on clam. They had teeth, and as you can see, the petoral fins have a blueish tint. Thanks!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 5, 2008)

By the way if it helps, they were caught in July or August of 2003 (5 years already?!), on an island we used to annualy go to called Bailey Island. It was cool, there was a bridge that connected the island to the rest of Maine, it was only 1/4 of a mile long, and the water under it was crystal clear and you could easily see 30-40lb stripers swimming around, but they wouldn't bite anything!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 5, 2008)

Cunner?

https://www.maine.gov/dmr/recreational/anglerguide/doyouknowyourcatch/documents/cunner.pdf


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a Bergall (I think they call them Cunner in Maine)

We catch them all the time while wreck fishing.

Other names include, F'ing Baitstealer, POC fish, PITA fish, Bojangles and Vampire fish

They are the sunnies of the offshore wrecks!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

They sure have some nasty looking teeth! :shock:


----------

